# Doe not eating after kidding yesterday



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

My little pygmy doe that kidded yesterday is now not eating. I noticed she wasn't eating her hay yesterday before she delivered but thought it was because she was not happy about being put up. She did eat her grain though. After we found her with her baby yesterday, we offered her grain and fresh water. She nibbled on her grain and drank alot. Today, she is acting ok, but still not eating hay or grain. Put some oatmeal in there a while ago. She tried a little taste but didn't eat any while I was out there. I haven't seen her drink today either. Baby seems fine. Up walking around noisy if taken from mom...LOL! Gave both mom and baby some nutri-drench. Will go check to see if she hasn't eaten anything soon. Any suggestions? Things to look for that she may be having a problem with?

Thanks for the help!

Tracy
Southwestern,NY


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Did she pass her afterbirth; IF you did not see her pass it, that does not necessarily mean she didn't (they'll usually eat it). HOWEVER, if she is acting the least bit pooky, take her temp...if its elevated she may need a vet.


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for responding so quickly. Forgot to add, we did see the afterbirth and it was all there in in tact so not worried about that. Bounced her afterward too and did not feel anything else there. I will be keeping a close eye on her. I am a worry wart though! LOL!

Thanks,
Tracy
Southwestern,NY


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

I usually give my does a B-12 or B-complex shot. This seems to help with their general well-being. Then within 24 hours they are eatting and feeling alot better.

JR05


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

She may have milk fever. In that case, her temperature would be low. The treatment for that is oral propylene glycol and subQ injectable CMPK or Norcalciphos. You vet can give you the proper dose for a pygmy.


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

Just for the record....my goat went off her feed after delivering 2 healthy kids, too. For about a week, she really didn't have an appetite. She didn't have a fever. I really tried to encourage her to eat, giving her black oil sunflower seeds in her grain (which she loves!), but she just nibbled. This lasted about a week, then her appetite came back...and boy, oh boy...she's making up for lost time! I'm giving her all she wants, as I think she needs it. She's kinda boney since kidding, but is now filling out nicely. She was wormed about 2 weeks after kidding, and is now fine.
- Kathy


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't think that it is that odd that she is not eating, besides she could be eating behind your back, you know, stuff you wouldn't notice, like grass or some weeds. Stuff like that. Good Luck with her and the new baby tltater. I will be praying that nothing IS wrong with her, Good Luck, bye.


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

She is nibbling the grain and did eventually finish it. We have some alfalfa pellets in with her now and her hay. I gave her some B-12 and continue to give her the nutri-drench and gave her some probios. She is fine other than the eating so I think she'll be ok. I am thinking it's more of the being away from the rest of the herd. She has never been away from them and she was soooo upset when we put her up to have the baby. 

Thanks for the help everyone!!!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad to hear that she is eating again! Good luck with her and the new baby. Bye.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I had a doe go off her feed after she delivered. She had never done it before either. I was really worried about her. I have her all the molasses water she wanted, and I gave her orla calcium. She hated it and she was really mad, but that either seemed to do it or it was just going to happen and it just so happened after I fed her it.
Good luck. Keep a eye on her temp.


----------

